# Any book recommendations set in 1950s New York and Boston/post-WWII America



## Maseeha.Aellari (Apr 13, 2021)

I can't really find anything online about life in 1950s America. There's some brief stuff on the price of fuel and bread, but I can't find much information about orphanages and cancer treatment. Two very different and specific topics but extremely important.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 14, 2021)

*The 50's* by David Halberstram


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 14, 2021)

For a US- centric history of cancer treatment try The Emperor of All Maladies by Siddharta Mukherjee.

there must be untold quantities of history/reportage/film/photograpy/fiction covering the era you want, both specifically and generally. Cannot believe it is that difficult to find.


----------



## Extollager (Apr 14, 2021)

Here are some leads for you:





__





						The Home: A Memoir of Growing Up in an Orphanage: Richard McKenzie: 9781880741313: Amazon.com: Books
					

The Home: A Memoir of Growing Up in an Orphanage [Richard McKenzie] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Home: A Memoir of Growing Up in an Orphanage



					www.amazon.com
				








__





						Decline of the American Orphanage, 1941-1980 on JSTOR
					

Marshall B. Jones, Decline of the American Orphanage, 1941-1980, Social Service Review, Vol. 67, No. 3, Altruism (Sep., 1993), pp. 459-480




					www.jstor.org
				








__





						Johns Hopkins Magazine - April 1996 Issue
					





					pages.jh.edu
				












						The Success Story of Orphanages
					

I was raised in one and have spent much of my career researching them. My findings have shown positive life outcomes—reflecting my own.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## Guttersnipe (Apr 15, 2021)

Eloise by Kay Thompson
Brooklyn by Colm Tóibín
All That Is by James Salter
Breakfast at Tiffany's by Truman Capote
The Catcher in the Rye by J. D. Salinger


----------



## sknox (Apr 15, 2021)

Yeah, there's a huge repository of stuff, both fiction and non-fiction. You aren't going to find it online. Books. Movies as a supplement, but books first. You have many, many hours of research ahead of you. And yet, it will be fun. Oh, and music, too. Love I.G.Y by Steely Dan and you need to know what that acronym means. Not just expanded, but what it *meant*.


----------



## Maseeha.Aellari (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks everyone!
I'm going to chain myself to my desk for a few months. See you after hibernation


----------

